
Digg SSL cert expired, tree falls in the forest - MobileVet
Yes, I know, digg is yesterday’s news... but I think it has actually done a good job rebuilding.<p>Unfortunately someone missed the memo and their site cert needs updating.
======
gtirloni
Their main URL doesn't redirect to HTTPS so I think it's not a priority for
them.

I'd just drop them an email, good catch.

------
tazard
I haven't thought about digg for ages. I can't access any stories or anything
I'm that site still.

